# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  BALANZA DIGITAL DE BOLSILLO WEIGHMAX EX650

## Bruno Cillóniz

Función de tara para establecer cero en cualquier momento. Fácil de recalibrar para garantizar un pesaje exacto. Función de apagado automático para ahorrar batería. 2 pilas alcalinas "AAA" incluidas. Dimensiones (DxWxH): 4 "x 2 5/8" x 3/4 "Plataforma: 2.5" x 2.5 ".  *I**nformes y cotizaciones: ventas@agroforum.pe * 71hiz0Y0LhL._SL1500_.jpg   Temas similares: BALANZA ANALIZADORA DE HUMEDAD MARCA OHAUS MB35 - MB45 BALANZA DE MESA DE ALTA CAPACIDAD RANGER 3000, 30 kg. x 1 g. BALANZA DE BOLSILLO OHAUS YA501 (500g/0.01g) Artículo: Minagri: En enero el saldo de la balanza comercial del sector fue de US$ 60 millones MEDIDOR DE PH DE BOLSILLO

----------

